# Identify This Grinder



## Digitallad (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi guys I picked up this grinder today and suspect that it is a valve grinder does anyone have some info on it?

Best regards

Paul 
South Africa


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 10, 2015)

Don't know anything about that particular grinder, but it looks like a valve grinder to me.


----------



## kd4gij (Mar 10, 2015)

Yep It is a valve grinder


----------



## great white (Mar 10, 2015)

Kent Moore made a lot of automotive tools. Especially for gm.

Its might be a valvr grinder, but looking at the unit it seems like it could be adapted/used as one dandy HSS lathe cutting tool grinder.....


----------



## Digitallad (Mar 11, 2015)

The same went through my head as I was looking at it. This machine is very well build and as heavy as hell.(All the parts is cast iron). Would be nice if one could find its origins and when it was made ...


----------



## Andre (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes, it appears to be a valve grinder. I'm sure it could be modified to grind toolbits. Possibly build a new workhead.


----------



## w9jbc (Mar 11, 2015)

id say it is a valve grinder


----------



## hdskip (Mar 11, 2015)

I would hate to have to pay new price for that one. We've got one here at the school.


----------



## Digitallad (Mar 11, 2015)

hdskip said:


> I would hate to have to pay new price for that one. We've got one here at the school.


Hi , is it the same model? 
I have looked around the web but cant seem to find them? I paid about $ 200 for it but got some reamers and new taps on the deal as well ...


----------



## kvt (Mar 11, 2015)

looks like the valve grinder,   the small pulley on the side was attached to a cable that then turned clamp that held the valve.   That way you had the valve and the grinder wheel turning to give you a better face on the valve.   You should be able to make a nice setup to replace the head where you can grid tools without much trouble.   Nice find.


----------



## hdskip (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm not sure it the same make .I'll have to go to the auto shop to find out. I know they have many Kent Moore tools. Tool maker to the auto world I think. They specialize in Specialty tools. I'll check later today.


----------



## Digitallad (Mar 11, 2015)

I started it tonight and ran it for a couple of seconds. Runs fairly well but I will need to oil every thing first before I ll start it up again. Motor seems to be ok. I also looked at the table and making a new head should not be too hard. Yet another project on my to do list .

So many todoo's and so little time. My work is eating up my shop time .....


----------



## chips&more (Mar 11, 2015)

Yep, it’s a valve grinder. And that “V” groove on top of the head is for grinding the end of valve stems for tappet clearance. That grinder looks so old that it might be able to do Ford Model A valves? Model A valves had a mushroom headed stem and so will not fit into some of the newer grinding machines. Check yours out, it may be worth more than you think because of that feature…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## 45machinist (May 5, 2015)

Yep, it's a valve grinder. It will grind the valve stem end to set valve lash clearance on small engines as well.


----------



## Digitallad (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply's 
I am converting the grinder to a small DIY tool grinder but it is a very slow process as I only have about 40 min a week time to play in the shop. It wont be nearly as nice as some of the stuff that I have seen here on the forums but will suit my purposes well. 
Some Pics of the collet holder.
Just before some says it can you see where my chuck lost its grip ...


----------



## Digitallad (May 6, 2015)

Oops here you go ...


----------

